# Redlands wma



## bigd75 (Nov 14, 2016)

Anybody got any pointers for redlands me and a buddy working in Madison and never much time to scout after work so we just go in woods in the evening kinda blind, seen a few deer sign but nothing but armadillos while hunting thanks in advance


----------



## bigd75 (Nov 15, 2016)

Anybody


----------



## thomasa (Nov 16, 2016)

*Redlands*

Look on google earth and compare the Wma map. When we went we walked for 30min and found a ridge with acrons on the ground, hunted there and saw deer every time. Shot what I thought was a doe but ended up being a button head years ago. Good luck. Just get in the woods far as you can then start looking for fresh sign. Good luck


----------

